# Oh Oh Commissions Are Back At LYFT



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Just in from Lyft.

"Three months ago, we announced that drivers would keep 100% of their earnings for spring. We extended that timeline into summer and added a $1 bonus as we built out the best way to reintroduce commissions, which are necessary to grow the business and ramp up driver support.

Starting nextMonday, Aug. 18, commissions will return alongside a new program called Power Driver Bonuses. Commissions will be 20% or lower - and the more you drive, the more you'll earn back.
PRIME TIME & MORE TIPS
To help support the new Power Driver Bonuses, commissions will also be included in the Prime Time portion of rides. You will now see Prime Time reflected in the total price of the ride rather than as an extra tip. Rest assured: You'll continue to receive 100% of tips passengers leave you - and thanks to theredesigned button, tips are on the rise!

We're working on additional improvements to make tipping even easier, as well as other driver upgrades like our$5 no-show feeand improved driver summaries.

We appreciate everything you do to nurture Lyft in your neighborhood, and we'll continue paying it forward by investing in the future of this movement. You're now part of a family that's more than 60,000 drivers strong - twice the population of Liechtenstein - and bringing safer, friendlier transportation to nearly 70 cities and counting."


----------



## Chicago-uber (Jun 18, 2014)

0.90 cents per mile - 20% = 0.72 cents per mile net.. And their ridiculous rounding down the fares... 

How do I return the pink mustache?


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

The commissions return and we no longer get all of the prime time extra to ourselves. Loss of the $1 per ride also. It looks like you can drive 50 hours a week to get the full 20% back?

Blog entry:
http://community.lyft.com/2014/08/11/commissions-update-introducing-power-driver-bonuses/

You get some % back based on number of hours per week driving.

Looks like this gig is more and more for full timers. Uber also encourages it with the $43 monthly phone fee.


----------



## TomNashville (Jul 20, 2014)

Uber takes their cut on surge as well, but makes it impossible to tip through the app. Also, Uber pax are much more likely to down rate you than are lyft pax. Lyft minimums are also still higher, at least in my market, and they did say commissions will be "20% or less", plus they have an incentive program to give you more of the fare. I still think Lyft is much more driver friendly and will continue to prioritize them.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Interesting.
So if you work more then 50 hours a week you earn "back" the 20% via bonus.

Again, praying on the lack of math skills.
$100-20%=$80
$80+20%=$96

Also if you do a lot of short rides the $1 bonus is going to hurt badly.

I wish both of these companies would have higher pickup rates
and higher minimum charge, that way we would at least have a chance.


----------



## dominant7th (Jun 24, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Interesting.
> So if you work more then 50 hours a week you earn "back" the 20% via bonus.
> 
> Again, praying on the lack of math skills.
> ...


No your numbers are correct sir


----------



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

Does that apply to all cities? I haven't received anything yet. I may quit, been working for 3 weeks, mostly 12 hours a day and I'm not earning well, I spend most of my gas on dead miles, yesterday I only had 2 rides the whole day !


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Lyfty said:


> Does that apply to all cities? I haven't received anything yet. I may quit, been working for 3 weeks, mostly 12 hours a day and I'm not earning well, I spend most of my gas on dead miles, yesterday I only had 2 rides the whole day !


Everywhere. It's on their company blog.


----------



## BeachBum (Aug 6, 2014)

We're in a race to the bottom. There will always be someone willing to drive the sh!t out of their car for 20 bucks a night.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Even though I will fall into the lower 5% category it is still much better than Uber.

This should really hurt Uber. The full time drivers are going to concentrate more on Lyft to get the higher bonuses. Here in Seattle it has been very obvious that many drivers have started concentrating on Lyft more since the new Uber rates went into effect. The number of drivers in the hot areas has been way up on Lyft since the change.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

OK. Off to the Facebook groups to read the reactions going on over there.


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

It seems like they are going after the part timers, or those that work on multiple platforms, when you log off to do an Uber ride it counts against you.

It's Brilliant really in keeping drivers on Lyft or suffer ...

Again, Uber will be right behind them with a similar "new program for our top drivers" the ones who do 125+ rides a week!

Lyft cut fares earlier this year and cut commissions, no increase in fares, all on the driver... I mean partner.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Think they will find it weird when I suddenly jump from about 15 hours per week logged in up to 50+?

I am going to log in at home everyday. I have almost no chance of getting a ping at my house. BOOM! 50+ hours easy peasy.


----------



## ubearx (Jun 29, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> Just in from Lyft.
> 
> "Three months ago, we announced that drivers would keep 100% of their earnings for spring. We extended that timeline into summer and added a $1 bonus as we built out the best way to reintroduce commissions, which are necessary to grow the business and ramp up driver support.
> 
> ...


My question is, why Liechtenstein needs so many lyft drivers?


----------



## ubearx (Jun 29, 2014)

grams777it post: 15636 said:


> The commissions return and we no longer get all of the prime time extra to ourselves. Loss of the $1 per ride also. It looks like you can drive 50 hours a week to get the full 20% back?
> 
> Blog entry:
> http://community.lyft.com/2014/08/11/commissions-update-introducing-power-driver-bonuses/
> ...


Haha, they call It a RIDESHARE


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

darn can this companies gets any worser by day???????????


----------



## Django (May 5, 2014)

I hate pay cuts.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> Think they will find it weird when I suddenly jump from about 15 hours per week logged in up to 50+?
> 
> I am going to log in at home everyday. I have almost no chance of getting a ping at my house. BOOM! 50+ hours easy peasy.


You should definitely do that.
I do that too.
But I think you will be surprised, you will get pings!


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> You should definitely do that.
> I do that too.
> But I think you will be surprised, you will get pings!


I will go do the rides if I get pings, but I have never had a ping at my house.

I do get Mentor requests at my house though so I log in when I want to do Mentor sessions when I am at home. If I am out driving and get a Mentor request I usually don't accept it.


----------



## Seinfeld (Apr 11, 2014)

There goes my 8 hour a week fun driving job.


----------



## KrisThuy (Aug 6, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> I will go do the rides if I get pings, but I have never had a ping at my house.
> 
> I do get Mentor requests at my house though so I log in when I want to do Mentor sessions when I am at home. If I am out driving and get a Mentor request I usually don't accept it.


lol my mentor asked me to drive to his location 10miles away
lazy arse


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

KrisThuy said:


> lol my mentor asked me to drive to his location 10miles away
> lazy arse


You were lucky to get one that close.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

90% acceptance rate required for the bonus:


----------



## TomNashville (Jul 20, 2014)

grams777 said:


> 90% acceptance rate required for the bonus:
> 
> View attachment 666


Yet another reason to keep both apps on, even after accepting an uber. If you get a ride on Lyft, you can pick between the two based on origin and rate, and cancel the other one, acceptance rate not hurt, and it squeaks out a few more minutes of time logged in on Lyft.


----------



## champ.49er (Aug 4, 2014)

Seinfeld said:


> There goes my 8 hour a week fun driving job.


Haha! I was thinking the same thing as I'm just a part-time driver.


----------



## Just Some Guy (Jun 10, 2014)

Last week I made nothing with Lyft, and under $50 the week before. Even when I first started with them I was making about 25% of what I made from Uber, but that has been steadily decreasing as they continue to hire more drivers. They've greatly over saturated the supply in Boston, and done nothing to increase demand. Almost every time I get a Lyft rider, they tell me they usually use Uber because they have better cars, and they're just using the free ride they got on Lyft. Some have said that my car is so nice they're surprised I'm driving for Lyft.

Now they want to start charging a commission on their already lower than Uber rates? What's next, wanting us to pay for the privilege of driving for them?

At least I finally got my $500 bonus from Lyft though.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Just Some Guy said:


> Last week I made nothing with Lyft, and under $50 the week before. Even when I first started with them I was making about 25% of what I made from Uber, but that has been steadily decreasing as they continue to hire more drivers. They've greatly over saturated the supply in Boston, and done nothing to increase demand. Almost every time I get a Lyft rider, they tell me they usually use Uber because they have better cars, and they're just using the free ride they got on Lyft.
> 
> Now they want to start charging a commission on their already lower than Uber rates? What's next, wanting us to pay for the privilege of driving for them?
> 
> At least I finally got my $500 bonus from Lyft though.


Very similar here. Driving for lyft is a shell of what it used to be. Back in June it could keep me busy almost all night. Now, there seem to be 4x more drivers available with little increase in passengers. Now take away a commission on the already reduced rates. It will be interesting to see who the last drivers remaining are.


----------



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

grams777 said:


> Very similar here. Driving for lyft is a shell of what it used to be. Back in June it could keep me busy almost all night. Now, there seem to be 4x more drivers available with little increase in passengers.





Just Some Guy said:


> Last week I made nothing with Lyft, and under $50 the week before. Even when I first started with them I was making about 25% of what I made from Uber, but that has been steadily decreasing as they continue to hire more drivers. They've greatly over saturated the supply in Boston, and done nothing to increase demand. Almost every time I get a Lyft rider, they tell me they usually use Uber because they have better cars, and they're just using the free ride they got on Lyft.
> 
> Now they want to start charging a commission on their already lower than Uber rates? What's next, wanting us to pay for the privilege of driving for them?
> 
> At least I finally got my $500 bonus from Lyft though.


Same here !! I'm finding a very hard time getting requests and today was so horrible.


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Lyfty said:


> Same here !! I'm finding a very hard time getting requests and today was so horrible.


The one thing I do have to give uber is they do a better job at rider promotion. As far as I can tell, lyft does very little. They don't even seem to know what's going on in town.


----------



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

grams777 said:


> The one thing I do have to give uber is they do a better job at rider promotion. As far as I can tell, lyft does very little. They don't even seem to know what's going on in town.


Agreed, some people don't even know that Lyft exists, Uber is more popular.
The amount of drivers here way exceeds demand, I'm not only talking about myself but I also keep checking the map and drivers, I swear some drivers sit in a spot for hours, I have been researching that for a while. So I know I'm not the only one


----------



## grams777 (Jun 13, 2014)

Lyfty said:


> Agreed, some people don't even know that Lyft exists, Uber is more popular.
> The amount of drivers here way exceeds demand, I'm not only talking about myself but I also keep checking the map and drivers, I swear some drivers sit in a spot for hours, I have been researching that for a while. So I know I'm not the only one


I've noticed many just sit in their house. I've driven by a lot of drivers where it's just a residence.


----------



## andre francisco (Aug 12, 2014)

dominant7th said:


> No your numbers are correct sir


then what is the right numbers?


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> Interesting.
> So if you work more then 50 hours a week you earn "back" the 20% via bonus.
> 
> Again, praying on the lack of math skills.
> ...


Found out today that they are going to pay the bonus on the gross, not the net after commission. So if you work 50+ hours you will be able to make everything you made before except the $1.00 per trip bonus.


----------



## Django (May 5, 2014)

grams777 said:


> I've noticed many just sit in their house. I've driven by a lot of drivers where it's just a residence.


I always start at the house. Doesn't usually take long to get going... Taking a ride and going back home repeatedly would be a break even with car cost in my book.

The price point is getting to low for me as I'm a 15 hour a week max driver. They advocate flexibility with these gigs but seems Uber and Lyft both want you to commit to doing more hours in general.


----------



## Ubermensch (Aug 13, 2014)

On a $4 base fare, with $1 "safety fee" and $0.80 commission, that's $1.80 to lyft and $4 to us... A whopping 45% commission...

At least most customers also tip $1 or 2...


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

grams777 said:


> Very similar here. Driving for lyft is a shell of what it used to be. Back in June it could keep me busy almost all night. Now, there seem to be 4x more drivers available with little increase in passengers. Now take away a commission on the already reduced rates. It will be interesting to see who the last drivers remaining are.


I know most don't wanna hear this, but maybe its time to add some of YOU to the job? .

my advice: go out and be social and promote the free ride. you get $10 for nothing if they do take it. don't sit on your ass spamming FB (like some folks do) on lyfts pages promoting your code.most only know of uber. its is your job to help promote it, imo.


----------



## LookyLou (Apr 28, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> I know most don't wanna hear this, but maybe its time to add some of YOU to the job? .
> 
> my advice: go out and be social and promote the free ride. you get $10 for nothing if they do take it. don't sit on your ass spamming FB (like some folks do) on lyfts pages promoting your code.most only know of uber. its is your job to help promote it, imo.


Good point. I need to get out and give out more cards. Those referral bonuses can add up.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

well ill do that too I guess lol. I only got one or two pings before from home.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> Good point. I need to get out and give out more cards. Those referral bonuses can add up.


ive come to the conclusion that most drivers are like fast food workers who demand $15-$20/hr for their jobs but have no skillset to deserve it. ive noticed so many people just sit home and expect customer to ping them. I probably snatched customers from them when I drive by and frankly I don't care. its a dog eat dog world out there. I laugh because what I do is ill flip uber/lyft on when im going somewhere not important and if I get a request on my way there, I pick them up and go back to what I was going to do anyway. Don't expect lyft to market for you, since they wont. you are YOUR OWN BOSS and should go out and brand yourself. use uber as a weapon since people know of them than lyft.

those referrals can build. just say "its similar to uber" and "free first ride!" and people will use it, because who hates free shit? give new users an idea as to how far the $25 can get them to so you impress them. you be surprised when I said you can get from dc to northern va for that much. many people were surprised, so use your skill and knowledge folks. maybe its the salesmen in me, but I f'n hussle when I can. ok those last advise for folks. next im charging $25 per post


----------



## Yuri Lygotme (Jul 27, 2014)

How does LYFT make money if they don't charge commission?


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

Lyft charges a scaling commissions. Unless you are a full time driver (50 hours), they will take some commissions from your ride ranging from 20% to 5%. I am guessing a good chunk of their drivers don't hit anywhere close to the 50 hours mark. That's my guess only though.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Yuri Lygotme said:


> How does LYFT make money if they don't charge commission?


None of these companies make money... not yet anyway.
They are spending VC money for now.
Once the IPO is released and they cash in big time, 
in essence hand over the ownership to middle class America and 401K share holders,
then and only then we will see if they are profitable.
Of course by then the "innovators" and the VC people will be billionaires and if it turns out bad
the new owners will take the loss. (aka middle class America and 401K share holders)

If successful the gap between rich and poor will shrink a little.
If failed the gap will become larger.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Doodle said:


> Lyft charges a scaling commissions. Unless you are a full time driver (50 hours), they will take some commissions from your ride ranging from 20% to 5%. I am guessing a good chunk of their drivers don't hit anywhere close to the 50 hours mark. That's my guess only though.


I believe that even the 50 hour driver will pay some commission. Example:

$100 fares - Lyft commission 20% ($20) = $80
Lyft bonus for 50 hours = 20%
$80 * 20% = $16.00

So the full time driver is still paying 4% commission.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

ElectroFuzz said:


> None of these companies make money... not yet anyway.
> They are spending VC money for now.
> Once the IPO is released and they cash in big time,
> in essence hand over the ownership to middle class America and 401K share holders,
> ...


Good point. Too many people point to Uber's valuation. Uber has never claimed to make a profit. One wonders how close they actually are to profitability.


----------



## Doodle (Jul 17, 2014)

Oc_DriverX said:


> I believe that even the 50 hour driver will pay some commission. Example:
> 
> $100 fares - Lyft commission 20% ($20) = $80
> Lyft bonus for 50 hours = 20%
> ...


Nope. It doesn't work like that. The bonus % is still based on the gross fares. Last week, I logged in a little over 30 hours and thus qualified for the 10% power driver commission bonus back. Here's a screen shot of my pay statement.

You will see that the Lyft fees ($92.40) is 20% of my fares ($462). Then the power driver bonus is exactly half the Lyft commissions. Some drivers who logged 50+ hours also confirmed they got all of it back.


----------



## Oc_DriverX (Apr 29, 2014)

Doodle said:


> Nope. It doesn't work like that. The bonus % is still based on the gross fares. Last week, I logged in a little over 30 hours and thus qualified for the 10% power driver commission bonus back. Here's a screen shot of my pay statement.
> 
> You will see that the Lyft fees ($92.40) is 20% of my fares ($462). Then the power driver bonus is exactly half the Lyft commissions. Some drivers who logged 50+ hours also confirmed they got all of it back.
> 
> View attachment 911


I stand corrected.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

they do charge 20%.


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

Doodle said:


> Nope. It doesn't work like that. The bonus % is still based on the gross fares. Last week, I logged in a little over 30 hours and thus qualified for the 10% power driver commission bonus back. Here's a screen shot of my pay statement.


Yep, kudos to Lyft.
If it was Uber they would exploit this math wizardry.


----------



## jmana (Sep 2, 2014)

LookyLou said:


> Think they will find it weird when I suddenly jump from about 15 hours per week logged in up to 50+?
> 
> I am going to log in at home everyday. I have almost no chance of getting a ping at my house. BOOM! 50+ hours easy peasy.


I've been doing this the last 2 weeks. I actually did get a request at some point this past week, but for some reason it didn't show up on my summary, still said 100% acceptance


----------



## jmana (Sep 2, 2014)

[QUOTE=" Almost every time I get a Lyft rider, they tell me they usually use Uber because they have better cars, and they're just using the free ride they got on Lyft. Some have said that my car is so nice they're surprised I'm driving for Lyft."[/QUOTE]

Yeah I'd say about half the people I pick up with Lyft are using their freebie rides.


----------

